
Gamers use speedrunning events to raise millions for charity - nbj914
http://www.psmag.com/books-and-culture/need-for-speedrunning
======
kevindeasis
It seems like just yesterday politicians were banning video games. Now gamers
found a way to play video games to help charity. Its pretty cool

